# passed PO drug test smoked 3 days ago.



## adr4202004 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok. so i got a call from my PO yesterday saying on my voice mail that i had to take a drug test. i did not call  back till today. used the excuse of how i cant use my cell phone at work. any ways, i told my boss i had to leave work this am for an emergency. went straight home and started chugging water! 1st one mixed with certo and 1 leter power aid. then drank 3 more leters of water. i peed twice then went take it. oh btw i took 2 azo standerds the night befor. i passed the test! i fermly believe dialution is the answer to passing drug tests! i dont know if the certo or azo helped they were mainly procautions. but yea to all who want to know, water water water is the way to go! but you might want to take azo the night befor or vitamins to add color to your pee. some will except clear pee but most will fail you. so be safe and find a way to add color to your warm water! haha! peace!


----------



## str8t0thetop (Jul 9, 2009)

thats nothing man one time i was smoking haze all day then had to see my po for a regular schduled appointment so she decides to test me for the first time i tell her im clean I do the test she comes back she says ok your clean there is no problem too bad the ***** didnt wait long enough for the test to finish before checking it now thats wavyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

after that i took the pills from miss greens but never got tested again good luck


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 9, 2009)

Good job mr., you did exactely what I would have done. In fact I have done that and passed. One time (and bare in mind I'm a daily smoker) I got called to take the test at 8am. I drove to a market and bought a gallon of water and started drinking it. The test was a 45 minute drive away so I just kept pounding that gallon. I didn't pee before the test, so when I got there I was in a bad way. The doc told me to wait, which about killed me. Then I got the cup and went to pee in it, I used the first 3 seconds of pee for the cup, then peed for another 3 minutes into the toilet.  I told the PO how I was worried about passing and he asked why, I said because I had been drinking the night before and he said no big deal they only care about illegal substances. Anyhoo I passed and that was that. I had puffed mad bong hits just hours earlier and for days weeks and months prior as well.


----------



## adr4202004 (Jul 13, 2009)

i am in adult probation. i dunno how they do it where you are but this is what i did and passed. this sight is for people to share info and thats simply what i was doing. either way the only way to truly pass a drug test is to stay clean. theres no art or garentee of any other way.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 16, 2009)

ADR   u may wanna start hitting the spell check button before you post... 

just a thought..... LMAO


----------



## GeoPharmer (Jul 19, 2009)

adr4202004 said:
			
		

> i fermly believe dialution is the answer to passing drug tests!  so be safe and find a way to add color to your warm water!






haha  i just said this very thing in another thread. I believe it also. Ive smoked with people on the way to take a drug test before. The kid just kept drinking water all day long. And power aid and ****.  You do make a very valid point. If this is for  PO and not a job, they will be suspicious of clear urine.  There are several vegtables and things you can eat (asparagus for one) but I always tell everyone double or triple up on daily vitamins.  Youll be pissing so orange theyll want you to take a physical.  hahaha

good things, good things



" Yea man but this time im really gonna **** with em'.  I had my sister pee for me man.......And she's Pregnant!"
                                                                                                             Tommy Chong


----------



## bushgrower37 (Jul 22, 2009)

im gonna have to try that haha thanks


----------



## zipflip (Jul 22, 2009)

who would smoke on they way to a drug test knowin they got it coming? lol


----------



## zipflip (Jul 22, 2009)

you can prepare for a UA by drinkin all the water in the world but will you be prepared if ya PO changes it up on ya and drops one them test strips that can tell if ya urine is diluted(hence drinkin mass water) not to mention is also hell on ya kidney and balldder functions.
  also will you be prepared if they change it up on ya an pop a saliva test instead after givin UA every time so far?  it happened to me few times. and i was prepared. them flusher drinks also prevent saliva bein contaminated also believe it or not. they just dont tell you that so they can markett their mouthwash rinse wit it... lol
  honestly imo and exp your all takin a huge gamble  at the simple drink lots  of water or tea or poweerade watever.  powerades loaded wit electrolytes and if ya over do ya electrolytes it can and will hurt you as well.  it has no impact on passing a UA watsoever imo.
  i have done extensive reserch on the takin of UA's saliva tests how to pass them, the technology behind them etc, as well as tryin many many diff flusher drinks an buyin test kits myself and tryinto  master passin a drug screen an it took me a year to master my art. an all i do is use a simple 20$ flush drink  along wit the instructions given on line by the vendors site how to use it to pass a drug screen. they dont print it all on the labels or it'd be illegal to put on shelves if marketed as a drug test passer only. lol
  and they safe for your body. lot safer tthan drinkin 2 gallons of water in matter of hours.  ya gonna kill ya kidneys guys...
 im not tryin to debunk any ya, just i have literally done ALOT of personal reserch on this whole matter no lie and trust me the whole drink drink drink may have been undefeated back ten years ago but now adays like everythin else technology isd gettin better by the minute. 
  do you believe them videos on youtube on how to rip off pop machines by pushin certain sequence of buttons too. LOL jus curious.
  i'd just hate to see someone desperate an comin cross ya advice an fail an miss the opportunity to a Fine job or his/her freedom cuz it didnt work for him.  i guess if you really care bout the results and the consequences etc then IMO ya wouldnt gamble wit your health or freedom on a primitive method as "drink lots of water, smoke on way to test and drink more gatorade"
JMO


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 22, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> who would smoke on they way to a drug test knowin they got it coming? lol


 
:yeahthat: repeat after me...."We Tod Ed"..


----------



## adr4202004 (Jul 23, 2009)

yea my spelling really sux! i have act done a lot of reserch on the subject. i do know about saliva test. i just kinda believe things will work out for the best. ( know its kinda corney) but yeah i did not have a lot of time. i was on drug court for the same probation office befor and used the "flush out" method and it worked every time. i dunno if ours is just not as strict but they never told me anyting about it. i just gets me by so i stick with it. i dont trust the detox drinks/pills b/c i and others that i know failed with them. you really cant trust anything.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

> i dont trust the detox drinks/pills b/c i and others that i know failed with them. you really cant trust anything.


 I trust them. most them anyway.  honestly they dont tell you precisely how to use them to be 100% effective for drug UA detox flushes.. lol  they market them as detox drinks yes, but detox for body but yet everyone knows wat they for. just one them things thats makes it legal to put on shelves. kinda like "glass tobacco pipes with a cleaning hole" not a bubbler wit a carb..  
  ya gotta do ya homework on em to get them to work right. and i have honestly tried over a dozen diff drinks over the years and used them all the same way and passed every time when smokin the day before and that i felt was cuttin it close.
  theres more to it than slammin the drink then 2 bottles of water then peein twice and viola your clean....
  it dont work that way. ya gotta prepare your body to use the ingredients in the drink to where it will be effective.
  google like "how detox drinks work" 
  heres an example of wat i mean by whole diff set of instructions. i use to use royal flush brand faithfully and on tehir site here.


> STAT!&#8482; Royal Flush Liquid Detox.
> STAT!&#8482; Royal Flush Liquid Detox helps your body rapidly cleanse itself of unwanted toxins. These toxins generally accumulate in the liver and fat cells. Substances that do not accumulate in the fat cells are removed permanently. One example of these types of toxins is caffeine. Of course, avoid future exposure if you want to stay toxin-free.
> 
> Substances such as tobacco smoke accumulate primarily in the fat cells. Traces of these types of toxins can remain in your body for up to 6 months. Even exposure to secondhand smoke can cause detectable levels to accumulate in your body.
> ...



also another tid bit i learned that was teh reason for hit or miss pos/neg results on em. refrain from any food or liquids fro 4-6 hours prior
to takin the whole drink.
 TAKE IT ON AN EMPTY STOMACH. (why i figure 4-6hours) if its not empty sstomach then  the detox drink will be diluted and absorb into food in your stomach and will not be as/if at all effective.
 this is the one  reason i think most fail when usin the drinks. even water in your stomach makes a difference. . i figure 4-6 hours maybe even more is good time frame for my guts ta clear out anyway. 
  trust me if ya google round tehre more to the science to it i guess.  i wanted to get this fingered out at one time and i did.
 hope it helps somebody anyway.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

see, wat a detox drink is is a butt load of energy type supplements as well as vitamins proteins etc etc and creatine. some taste ok and some taste god awful. but basically when these are mixed with the right amount of water and passed thru the human plumbing system that they come out as basically no different than if it was ya first pee of the day. dark in color stinky and warm. just the way them testers liek to see it LOL.
  now if you screw wit the flow of ya fluids thru ya plumbing by eating anythin. mixing more than suggested amount of water. or even having  matter in ya guts prior will all throw the whole thing off kilter.
  the reason for creatine is becuz when the human body burns off creatine it is expelled as a natural chemical in human urin creatANINE. hense if sent to a lab will look normal.   same goes for all the other ingredients. almost like a concentrated urin mix  ya drink and mix wit water instead of puttin it ion a fake pee bag.  
   WARNING!!! if your sensitive to caffein you may get a lil wirey and jittery etc...  most detox drinks are highly loaded wit caffein

-- Now when they say urinate twice before test but after drinkin the drink and recommended amount of water, the reason for this is, think of it like flushing a radiator. the first bit water ya flush thru is gonna be dirty from wats been crustin to the sides. and the later is gonna obviously be cleaner wit teh water your puttin in.
  but also dont pee too much or you'll pee out ya magic juice. LOL
  also when ya pee in the cup its best to pee the first half the stream in the toilet/urinal and catch the urin mid stream same principal as wit the radiator(im high lol)
 and if you did all these and taken the recommended dosage(over 175-180 pounds i would say 2 drinks to be safe) Precisely, i have good faith that you can pass any screening. IME


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 18, 2009)

just wanna add my two cents here. i'm on probation at the current time. it sucks chocolate salty balls, but i got arrested. there's no way to change the past (unless you have a delorean!).  

anyways, dilution will only get you so far.  i failed my first two UA's and the next three came back diluted (which IS punishable in a court of law). i tried whatever you will throw out though. CERTO, creatine loading, cranberry pills, niacin, detox drinks etc. THE ONLY THING THAT WORKS IS NOT SMOKING. I get tested every monday and thursday because of my mistakes at the start of probation, so i have worked out a thing where i will not smoke for like a month, and then every once in a while i'll take 2 or 3 hits on a thursday. i don't need more than that to get freaky ripped. so i don't even mind the UA's any more, they're good for my health. 

if you have a big deal riding on your UA's, just be smart and don't smoke.


----------



## Six (Aug 18, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: repeat after me...."We Tod Ed"..



Lol, turkeyneck....you forgot to throw the "Sofa King" in front of "We Tod Ed" :hubba:


----------



## Mr Ecstasy (Sep 11, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> are you on juvenile or adult probation ? cuz it dont all work that way in the real world imo.
> i think your misleading in your info. not tryin to harp again but before someone takes your advice seriously. i myself advise to reserch much mroe than water water water.
> they can tell if ya pee is diluted as well as masked wit vitamins. plus if ya do the vitamin deal. yes it will color your pee.... GREEN not hte color pee is.
> passin a UA for some may be easier but most on here at MP are daily all day smokers and i HIGHLY doubt wat ya explained would be of any help. maybe if you smoke once or twice a week but even then your flirtin and odds are they wont flirt back at ya. jmho and exp.



Nope, certo works like a charm, an yes your going to expect your pee to be clear as water, so take vitamin B, it will make your pee yellow.


----------



## Mr Ecstasy (Sep 11, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Good job mr., you did exactely what I would have done. In fact I have done that and passed. One time (and bare in mind I'm a daily smoker) I got called to take the test at 8am. I drove to a market and bought a gallon of water and started drinking it. The test was a 45 minute drive away so I just kept pounding that gallon. I didn't pee before the test, so when I got there I was in a bad way. The doc told me to wait, which about killed me. Then I got the cup and went to pee in it, I used the first 3 seconds of pee for the cup, then peed for another 3 minutes into the toilet.  I told the PO how I was worried about passing and he asked why, I said because I had been drinking the night before and he said no big deal they only care about illegal substances. Anyhoo I passed and that was that. I had puffed mad bong hits just hours earlier and for days weeks and months prior as well.



haha good job 

You shouldn't get the first few seconds of the stream. You wanna try an get the mid stream in the cup, fill like half way, an don't let the end of the stream get into the cup.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 11, 2009)

> so take vitamin B, it will make your pee yellow


 actually to be honest wit you man if ya urine is watered down to almost clear then vit B will yellow ya Pee yes but also give it a neon green yellow look. and obviously look altered. 
  i was scolded once by my PO as she claimed she knew i did somethin to alter the test and took out one them PH test strip things like and diped it in urin before testin it and it came back as bein off from wat normal urin is suppose to be. also if sent to a lab it will be obvious it was diluted and masked up .  trust me.
  for those of you who have all gotten away wit all these CHEAP grocery store methods, hey by all means go wit it then i guess. but imo your just lucky and really your showin a false neg on the test hence passing yes but in reality if you are bein monitored closely and handled strictly by the rules and reg's of the book of watever powers taht be administering the test then id say dont mess wit no certa gatorade tons of water vit B niacin golden seal.. etc etc  all them el'cheapo methods. plus even tho it may work in your situation your really doin more harm then good to your health man.
 i mean certa gelatin plain. overdosing on Vit B..  :confused2: and drink gallons of water :confused2:  your killin ya kidneys folks. and why?...
  all becuz ya wanted to save few bucks vs shellin out a few extra bucks on a drink taht is totally 100% safe even in its dose and also no copious amounts of water needed nor excessive urinating which harms ya blatter.
  i mean ya folks drinkin gallons of water....   ya weiner wasnt made to pass that much fluid in one day. and believe it or not even tho its strait wat you can get bladded infections from teh frequent urinations. due to the excessive wear on ya urethra tube etc...
    JMO


----------



## growboy19 (Sep 12, 2009)

THC is not water soluble so drinking fluids and taking detox to pass a test will make no difference in regards to cleaning out your system. Yes diluting your sample can help you pass a test if the drug test agency will accept it. I was on probation 4 years ago and failed an on-site test after I had smoked 3 days prior. They sent the sample off to the lab to verify the results and surprisingly it came back negative. I didn't drink excess amounts of water or take detox, (my DT agency would not accept diluted samples and any diluted sample submitted would be considered a failed test) I just got lucky. Like it's been mentioned above, you really can't trust or rely on anything when it comes to passing a drug test IMO. Everyone's body and metabolism is different. 

My employer a few years back drug tested all employees randomly every few months. However, they did not watch us pee, so I would just go into the bathroom, run the warm water, fill my cup and add a couple drops of yellow food coloring. They never suspected a thing.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2009)

how did you do the food color thing an pullit off? :huh: :confused2:
  cuz i too tried this at one point in my life of UA's and even 1 tiny drop in an almost full cup turned it so dang yellow it was so obvious it wasnt urine yellow for sure.
  after failing this approach i perfected a technique if usin food coloring (but i might remind you this was bak when i was on juvy prob back some almost 20 yrs ago )  but i took a piece of regular notebook paper and put one drop the food color on it and waited for it to completely absorb and also dry. afterwards i cut the section out leaving a plain white strip to prevent my fingers from touchin teh color part and it gettin on my fingers. evidence of guilt right there if spotted imo.
 but wat i did prior to tryin it for real is i did this at home tryin over an over to get it right. but i did the whole drink lots water bit etc back then as a kid when UA tests kits were primitive an relatively simple to beat. but i would just hold the piece of paper in my stream of urin for only a second or two which was plenty enough to get enough color in wit it just to the right Hue of yellow. 
  and back then this worked.
  also prior to perfecting my food color technique i was busted due to food color on finger tips and one othetr time the first time the one drop turned my pee so yelow i coulda dyed a white tshirt yellow wit it. lol
  so how you got away wit the food coloring puzzles me but if you foudn a certain way othat did then hey, props :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 12, 2009)

just dont get a PO,      problem solved


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2009)

> THC is not water soluble so drinking fluids and taking detox to pass a test will make no difference in regards to cleaning out your system. Yes diluting your sample can help you pass a test if the drug test agency will accept it.


 but this is not the intentions. or technically your not flushing so the term flushing i would say is incorrect technically. only with the detox drinks etc its more that the process in lamens terms i guess is to shut down the process in which your body burn off reserved energy stored in your body ie within ya fat cells hence the by product would be secreted in with ya urin and saliva etc...  hence pissing dirty.  and if done right that is exactly wat those detox drinks intentions are. "BUT ONLY IF TAKEN PRECISELY TO DIRECTIONS"  keepin in mind havin an empty stomach prior to consumin teh detox drink .
  to all you who talk bout usin these wacked out bathtub concoctions to pass UA's, try googlin the science behind the detox drinks or "how detox drinks work" things liek that. it's simple really and makes total sense an easy to understand. im just not a good person to explain things is all LOL. at least to where peopel understand completely :-_)


----------



## nathin662000 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey all, I'm also a stoner who's on adult probation. I've been jumping through all the stupid hoops and haven't smoked the chiba in almost 5 months. I used to smoke every day though before probation. I've been on probation for about 5 and a half months, and still have over a year to go. I really wanna toke but I don't trust most of the cleansers out there even though I usually only get tested once or twice a month. I'm 5'10" and weigh about 200 pounds. I work out once or twice a week, and have a pretty average metabolism. With exercise, cranberry juice, vitamins, etc. about how long do y'all think some weed would stay in my system if I just smoked a few puffs or a bowl and then stopped? I wanna do it every month right after each test. I need some stoner input!


----------

